# bought folic acid today-but dosage is confusing me.



## minnie10

ok so i bought folic acid today to start taking it even though were not ttc yet but weve decided to start taking it now just incase we decide to try for a LO soon.

anyway on the box it says each tablet contains 400ug and is 200% of RDA is this the same as mcg or mg?? dont really know if i will be taking the right recommended dosage!! there are no other instructions and they are pregancy folic acid tablets.please help!!!!


----------



## Strawberries

400ug is micrograms :) 200ug is the recommended RDA for 'normal living' (including men) but all pregnancy folic acid tablets in the UK are 400ug in order to make absolutely sure you're getting enough while pregnant as it's just so important. 1mg is the upper daily limit, so even though you'll get some folic acid from your food you can still safely take the tablets. Hope this helped :)


----------



## minnie10

Strawberries said:


> 400ug is micrograms :) 200ug is the recommended RDA for 'normal living' (including men) but all pregnancy folic acid tablets in the UK are 400ug in order to make absolutely sure you're getting enough while pregnant as it's just so important. 1mg is the upper daily limit, so even though you'll get some folic acid from your food you can still safely take the tablets. Hope this helped :)

thanks at least i know that im taking the right amount.


----------



## Deeper Blue

If you have certain medical conditions or are on certain medications (such as for epilepsy) you'll need a higher dose.
x


----------



## morri

We also have 800µg available here. (and it includes B12 too, because often one gets a lack of B12 when taking too much of folic acid as it is also a B vitamin.)


----------



## lozzy21

From what i have learned for the girls on here, the more then better. You can take up to 5mg a day.


----------



## Strawberries

lozzy21 said:


> From what i have learned for the girls on here, the more then better. You can take up to 5mg a day.

No-one should be taking that amount unless specifically told to by a doctor. That's why 5mg tablets are prescription only. Taking that amount when it's not needed is not safe.

Didn't mean that to sound so blunt :)


----------



## lozzy21

Strawberries said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> From what i have learned for the girls on here, the more then better. You can take up to 5mg a day.
> 
> No-one should be taking that amount unless specifically told to by a doctor. That's why 5mg tablets are prescription only. Taking that amount when it's not needed is not safe.Click to expand...

Excess folic acid is pee'd out.


----------



## morri

Folic acid can get you side effects too though, especially when it hasnt got extra B12 and other B Vitamins..
Like Vitamin C gets peed out too, but it is also still unhealthy to take too much, as you also get side effects.


----------



## lozzy21

Folic acid dosent have side effects as such, most people dont get there rda of focic acide and taking that much is one go, some peoples bodys take a while to get used to that much


----------

